
Brooklyn: Hobo stoves charging cell phones - kephra
http://gothamist.com/2012/11/01/oh_just_brooklyn_survivalists_charg.php
======
001sky
Possibly illegal, also. Unfortunately for urban uses. [1]

 _The stoves got plenty of attention from passers-by, including the police,
who ordered BioLite to stop.

“It was going really well until the cops showed up, and we packed up and made
our way back,” Ms. Rosen said. “I can sympathize with them — we’re in a
disaster emergency, and here come a group of people with literally a table
that’s on fire.”_

[1] [http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/06/biolite-
stove...](http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/06/biolite-stove/) It
seems a little heavy for actually using to backpack. But looks like a great
disaster/recovery kit.

------
js2
Pretty fancy for a hobo (original title) stove:
[http://www.biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-
overview/features...](http://www.biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-
overview/features/)

~~~
robotmay
That certainly trumps my hobo stove I use for camping (Ikea cutlery drainer +
biscuit tin). If they could drop the price by about half I could see it
becoming more popular.

~~~
InclinedPlane
FYI, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_toxicity>

~~~
malandrew
Looked at the Wikipedia article and didn't see the connection other than
possibly via primer paints.

~~~
Empedocles99
Presumably, one of those Ikea items is made of stainless steel, which is an
alloy of steel containing ~10-11% chromium.

There are a lot of coatings, metals, and metal alloys that are not safe to
burn, including Galvanized Steel (Zinc), Stainless Steel (Chromium), and
Magnesium.

------
D9u
This is an awesome product! I wonder how much the "Home Stove" version costs?
I looked on the "Shop" page, but only saw the "Camp Stove" listed at $129. I
wonder if the Home Stove can power a netbook?

------
sandieman
"Perfect for those coffee shops that don't have enough power outlets" .. a SNL
skit on this would be funny

